# Here’s an alert for the Ottawa crowd…



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’m staying off kijiji for a while.

After a string of purchases over the last 3 or 4 weeks, I think I need to dial it back for a bit. 😆

As such, I expect the rest of the Ottawa crew to pick up the slack by not only combing kijiji for deals and posting them here, but also buying the _really_ good deals in my absence.

So step your game up @Chito, @tomee2 and @Okay Player


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’m staying off kijiji for a while.
> 
> After a string of purchases over the last 3 or 4 weeks, I think I need to dial it back for a bit. 😆
> 
> ...


After I buy that Princeton and a couple of your pelham blue Gibson's you'll be back in business!!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have to slacken off a bit too. LOL


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> After I buy that Princeton and a couple of your pelham blue Gibson's you'll be back in business!!!


I haven’t even plugged the Princeton in at home yet.
Plus, I need to order a set of cupcake knobs for it from NextGen this week.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I haven’t even plugged the Princeton in at home yet.
> Plus, I need to order a set of cupcake knobs for it from NextGen this week.


I've wanted a Princeton for a couple year, but it's one of those things the timing just never pans out right for me. Granted, I've got a toddler starting pre-school in a week so I don't know how much slack I'll be able to pick up, lol.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I need to buy a new Dyson to vacuum up all the deals in Ottawa you're leaving on the table .


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

You could always export some of those deals to the rest of us poor suckers that live in the void.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> You could always export some of those deals to the rest of us poor suckers that live in the void.


2 words... Mahogany Traditional.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> 2 words... Mahogany Traditional.


And I’ll add...
‘60s LP Standard for $2099


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> 2 words... Mahogany Traditional.


Despite the fact that @2manyGuitars covets that guitar, I found it online at the attic sale and my pregnant daughter got first in line at the Kingston L&M to score it - when I did the big Gibson sell off she specifically asked if I kept it. So it now has sentimental value for both of us.

The '60's standard was a good find.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m glad you’re staying off. Less daily Ottawa Kijiji alerts to tempt me


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> I’m glad you’re staying off. Less daily Ottawa Kijiji alerts to tempt me


Why do you think I post the alerts?
If it’s something I want and I _don’t_ post an alert, then it sits there for me to keep going back to until I finally break down and buy it.

By throwing it up here, it hopefully gets snapped up before I have a chance to do something stupid.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> …before I have a chance to do something stupid.


You know, like go out to buy an amp and come home with 2.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Wouldn't want us S/W Ont boys to go without knowing all the great deals out your way with the pittance and crumbs offered to us down here. Let's go guys.............I expect to see this honoured!!!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

@2manyGuitars may have to change his handle to 2fewkijijialerts!

W.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

King Loudness said:


> @2manyGuitars may have to change his handle to 2fewkijijialerts!
> 
> W.


Nah...
2manyGuitarsAndAmps


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Lots of good gear in Ottawa. Loaded up myself in the last 6 months.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I have been trying to limit myself too... I haven't bought a guitar in 3 weeks, that is a record for 2022.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> I have been trying to limit myself too... I haven't bought a guitar in 3 weeks, that is a record for 2022.


I'm up to a one day stretch


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't fret-

I've got you covered!
I bought 3 guitars in the last few days on kijiji in Ottawa from a cool dude, and I'm going back for more tonight


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

terminalvertigo said:


> Don't fret-
> 
> I've got you covered!
> I bought 3 guitars in the last few days on kijiji in Ottawa from a cool dude, and I'm going back for more tonight


Since I’m _totally_ not buying anything right now, there’s no reason you can’t share the location of this guy with a cache of guitars for sale. 😗


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Maybe i'm just testing you


----------

